# Nvu - pdf vom eigenen server aufrufen



## board-freak24 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Habe nach diesem Thema schon gesucht, leider keinen passenden Eintrag gefunden.

Ich möchte mit MOzilla Nvu eine html-seite erstellen. Von dieser seite möchte ich eine pdf, welche ich schon auf dem eigenen server liegen habe, aufrufen, bzw. die man sich auf den eigenen Rechner loaden kann; bzw. zum download für evtl. Interessierte bereithalten. Leider hat die Verlinkung noch nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Tausenddank.

mfg
sebastian


----------



## pamax (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

du musst einfach einen Hyperlink zur Pdf Datei erstellen.
<a href="sample.pdf">Link</a>

pMx


----------



## board-freak24 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Schonmal danke für die Antwort.

Vielleicht stelle ich mich ja auch zu blöd an... das habe ich ja schon versucht. 

Würdest Du mir die einzelnen Schritte erläutern..?!!

Irgendetwas mache ich noch falsch; funktioniert so (noch) nicht....

MfG
sebastian


----------



## Maik (10. Dezember 2005)

Zeig doch mal den Quelltext deiner Seite.


----------



## pamax (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

 also, du musst die html-datei und die Pdf datei in einem Ordner ablegen.
 Der Quelltext von der html-datei muss so aussehen:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
 <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
 <head>
 <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
 <title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
 </head>
 
 <body>
 <a href="beispiel.pdf">Hier Klicken</a>
 </body>
 </html>
```
 mache jetzt einfach eine pdf-datei mit dem Namen beispiel.pdf in den Ordener zur HTML datei.

 pMx


----------

